# Don't ask and PLEASE do not tell!!!



## Renegayde (Jun 4, 2009)

ummmmm....Hello.....My name is Todd and I am a addict......I have run out of areas to put plants and these new aquisitions are currently residing on top of the freezer until I figure out where to put them. The one pic is of the Phrag kaieteurum x schmilli cross I just got today.....was suppose to be 9+ growths and there are 16+ growths that I could count....LOTS of small new growths....just hope I do not kill them


Todd


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 4, 2009)

Splendid haul Todd!!! Happy growing and blooming!!!


----------



## Renegayde (Jun 4, 2009)

ohh yeah I forgot the Phrag was one plant but it split in two.....it was almost like there were two plants there at one time...probably a couple of inches apart and both with lots of multiple growths......but they were barely connected because as I was cleaning off dead roots they seperated....Biothanasis thats not all the new ones....those are just the ones I have not found a location for yet

Todd


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2009)

Sincerely addicted. Don't worry -- we'll keep your secret...


----------



## nikv (Jun 4, 2009)

Todd, 

You need to stay away from eBay, dude! 

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 4, 2009)

Renegayde said:


> Biothanasis thats not all the new ones....those are just the ones I have not found a location for yet



Hmmmm....Why do I get the idea that this place is going to be a new growing area???oke:


----------



## Clark (Jun 4, 2009)

Very healthy. :drool:


----------



## Renegayde (Jun 4, 2009)

LOL Nik I am currently searching for software to block my computer from every connecting to E-bay again...course not all of those are from E-bay....some came from Thanh Nuygen from the flasks he had listed on orchid mall which I had asked opinions about the crossed in another thread on here.....one of the compots in the pic came from pcatorchid one of our members....I bought two compots from him but the other one is in its permanent location already

Todd


----------



## Renegayde (Jun 4, 2009)

Biothanasis...NOoooooooo....LOL I have to take them off the freeze everytime I want something out of there and plus I have some on top of the toaster oven that I also have to keep moving off so that I can cook something....which usually coincides with having to move the ones off the freezer

Todd


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 4, 2009)

Todd,
Nice plants!! You can send me some, I'll take good care of them for you!!!
The one from e-bay does the tag say Big Oak Orchids? If so than you got a good deal, Dave is real good, I've got alot from him over the years.

Tom


----------



## P-chan (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice haul! Time to build a new bench and throw up a couple more lights! :wink: Your secret's safe with me!


----------



## Renegayde (Jun 4, 2009)

Tom....yeah I just did not realize that shermantp and Big Oak Orchids were one in the same


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2009)

Um, there's plenty of room I see if you use ceiling screws and hanging pots!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 5, 2009)

So you just need some time to prepaire a new growing area!! You got some suggestions so far!! Go for it...


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 5, 2009)

He started the website about 2 years ago. I don't think he has finished it yet. I have gotten some good deals with him (Dave). 

Good luck with the plants/flasks. 

Tom


----------



## Renegayde (Jun 5, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Um, there's plenty of room I see if you use ceiling screws and hanging pots!



LOL I have like 12' ceilings.....I think hanging pots are out of the question


----------



## Renegayde (Jun 5, 2009)

Tom....yeah I have been very pleased with the plants I have won from him on E-bay.....this is the first one I have ever gotten though with his tag in it


----------



## nikv (Jun 5, 2009)

Renegayde said:


> LOL I have like 12' ceilings.....I think hanging pots are out of the question



No, that means that you have even more room for hanging pots!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2009)

Exactly! You can have them hanging at diff levels, just like in the jungles!


----------



## Renegayde (Jun 5, 2009)

grrrr see now you guys are trying to enable me to buy that flask of kovachii cross seedlings


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes! :evil:


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 5, 2009)

Todd,
Yes :evil: Yes :evil: Yes:evil: Buy it!! You can always share some seedlings with us!! :drool:

I have gotten a few tags of his.

Tom


----------



## Gilda (Jun 5, 2009)

Todd ,your in good company with other slipper addicts , and we'll enable you as much as we can !! I just bought from Dave too, but didn't get mine today. Hopefully tommorrow, or I am afraid they are sitting somewhere in a PO.:sob:


----------

